# my 1st fish on a fly!



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

ok its not the hugest fish. but its my first on a fly! its either a large or small mouth bass! I also caught 2 bluegills! boths were pretty decent size! here is a pic of my lil bass i caught. i used a gold hares ear nymph with no beadhead and a indicator! i am hooked now!! lol


----------



## brhoff (Sep 28, 2006)

Looks like a Large Mouth from the lateral line along the side. 

Congrats. 

Soon your gonna want to start tying those nymphs. I end up losing 2-3 flys every trip out...of course I cast to any gnarley looking sp[ot suspected of holding fish.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

thnx i wondered what it was . ya i didn't lose any today thank god. lol ya we just fished a few feet off the banks. i caught a tree once but it was a small tree so i could just un tangle it. well prolly going tommorow again but with waders. will try to hook into some suckers or anything else that bites for that matter. keep u posted!


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

:F ...congrats and keep it up it will get there faster than you know it...


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Way to go, like previous post you are going to get hooked quick, keep the rod with you on all your trips and pretty soon the other gear will be left behind. Steel is right you get better quicker than you think if you keep using your gear. Congrats. S


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

thnx guys i wouldn't of caught anything if it wasn't for all your helpful posts! I am going out again today! using the waders this time.


----------



## mazer (Oct 29, 2006)

Fishaholic69 said:


> ok its not the hugest fish. but its my first on a fly!


Congratulations! That's bigger than my first fish on the fly. My first was a little creek chub. Hehe, I still catch em regularly.


----------



## mazer (Oct 29, 2006)

brhoff said:


> Soon your gonna want to start tying those nymphs. I end up losing 2-3 flys every trip out...of course I cast to any gnarley looking sp[ot suspected of holding fish.


Uh, oh. yeah. I think I spend more time tying nymphs than I spend fishing them  

seriously, I spent more $$ on my rotary vise than on my fly rod. Whats wrong with that picture


----------



## brhoff (Sep 28, 2006)

Mazer, dunno.

I bought an AA tying vise at the Old Dutchman for 12.99..so far it does everything I need it to...when it gets to needing a rotary, I'm lost too complicated for me


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

i caught 7 fish today! they were all creek chubs or something? good size tho! one was even the size of the largemouth i caught yesterday! wonder what they were? they were rainbow in color on the sides and all silver.. to bad they weren't a trout lol.


----------



## mazer (Oct 29, 2006)

brhoff said:


> Mazer, dunno.
> 
> I bought an AA tying vise at the Old Dutchman for 12.99..so far it does everything I need it to...when it gets to needing a rotary, I'm lost too complicated for me


yeah, well consider yourself warned! It is all too easy to blow a lot of money on tying. Then again I am an engineer by trade.That means I love tools & gadgets. And I have to have them all  And I do not regret buying any of them.

no, you do not need a rotary vise. no, you do not need $50 Metz capes (that´s per color, and who wants to tie flies in only one color? or one size of fly? Dry fly hooks, nymph hooks 1x and 2X, curved hooks, streamer hooks, steelhead hooks, and the list goes on. Multiply that by a few sizes and it very quickly gets out of control)

All i am saying is to someone new to the sport, limit yourself to a pattern or two at first. Else you will find yourself up to your ears in tying equipment and material that you might use once in your life. And limiting yourself is hard to do when you are starting out because there is so much you do not know. Better to spend a few seasons buying your flies before you take the plunge. That way you know what you really need. And hopefully resist the temptation to buy stuff you do not need.

And it is possible that I have an obsessive personality. Well, OK. I do. And all this is just my opinion. Far be it for me to discourage anyone from any aspect of this wonderful sport. 

Like I said, I do not regret taking the plunge. I love my gadgets and knowing I can tie just about any fly out there. You can pry my rotary vise from my cold dead fingers (maybe you can. I´ll have a deathgrip on that vice). If you have more self-discipline, or less of a love for gadgets, by all means go ahead. Just wanted to state for the record I have spent far more $$ in tying than in actual fishing equipment.

carry on. And go fish.


----------



## mazer (Oct 29, 2006)

Fishaholic69 said:


> i caught 7 fish today! they were all creek chubs or something?


looks like I have competition for title of Master of Creek Chubs! You weren´t using a partidge and yellow, were you? I knew I should have kept that secret to myself. Heh, just kidding! That is awesome no matter what. Congratulations!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

same gold hares ear as yesterday! but i could see them taking top stuff. they hit my indicator at least 5 times. i even seen a stray steelie and my cousin casted it came to his nymph and swam away and then and i casted to it and it came to my nymph or indicator then shot between my legs! he was huge! didn't see to many big fish today.


----------



## brhoff (Sep 28, 2006)

Fishaholic69 said:


> same gold hares ear as yesterday! but i could see them taking top stuff. they hit my indicator at least 5 times. i even seen a stray steelie and my cousin casted it came to his nymph and swam away and then and i casted to it and it came to my nymph or indicator then shot between my legs! he was huge! didn't see to many big fish today.


Hey, when the little guys hit the nymph, that's when you tie on a Wooly bugger or other larger streamer and go back over the same water or try to speed up or slow down your retrieve with the nymph. 

Not sure how your are retrieving as I don't use an indicator but try to cover the water colum from top to bottom...as you already know you can catch several species on the HEN but they won't all be at the same water level or react to the same presentation...mix it up a bit, you might be fishing right over the heads of some big guys.

The steelie through the legs is funny. The big Bluegills tend to try to sprint through the leags on their final struggle as well. Always happens to me when someone else is watching...there I am hopping up and down on one leg, hip deep in water chasing a tippet no one can see from shore while the pole bends in 6 directions only to finally reveal a whopping 10" Bluegill...the witness usually mutters something about flyfisherman not being right and wanders away shaking their head in wonder of it all.

Mazer...oh yeah, the money pit can get deep in this sport, I know and try very hard to control it.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

basically i casted upstream and across and let if dead float down the river through the current. I would get bites just while it was dead drifting and also i got bites when it got downstream, i'd retrieve it in lil strips and i had bites that way also. even a couple times i even seen minnows trying for it. the indicator is a good thing tho. i don't think i could even notice the hits if it wasn't for that.


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

it is what you want it to be

buy the best you can afford---quality is king!---you are buying someting that will make YOU happy---if a hook slips in a vice or a bobbin cuts my thread a lot---i throw them away and find another one

i learned how to whip finish with my fingers and i never came across one fly that i needed a whip finisher for---i bought a rotary vice and sold it because i liked my regal better---but im a minimalist

sometimes ill tie big flies and just hold the hook in my fingers and watch tv---i use a good bobbin and a good pair of scizzors and use the closed scizzors for for pulling up the whip finishing---i have cheap hackle pliers but use my fingers a lot

when tying specific patterns(mostly trout patterns)---you will need specific sizes and colors---that is where the high dollar capes come into play


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

went today and got 2 bluegills. kinda slow but i used a prince nymph and caught um one was a big and fought like a champ and the other was small. my cousin caught a rock bass on a hares ear with a beadhead too. thats about it..


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

today we went out! we caught fish only late at night. almost lost a fly! i even took of the waders and swam in 10 foot deep water to get my fly back. haha. guess i am crazy. i am happy tho. at 1st during the day we caught one bluegill (cousin) and one chub (me). later tho at 8:00 we started to bang um! ,my cousin caught 23 bass/gills with a beaded hares ear tan. and then i used a prince nymph to bang 6 or 7 fish. all gills except for a rock bass or smallie? (red eyes but like a smallie with no black band) and yes believe it or not a 2 or 3 pound cat!!! oh yes!!! and on a prince nymph! this baby took my line into the reel and made about 5 or 6 great runs! nothing over 20 yards or so but this got me the feel for the hard hittin steelies! i tried to take a pic only to realize my phone wasn't in my pocket! but after i realeased i notice its in my other freakin pocket!!~! . but oh well i took a brain picture instead lol. wish i could of took the pic! another thing about fly fishing i like i had my one gill swallow my hook only to pop it out like nothing with my forceps! i have never had a fish die from swallowing the hook. to me thats awesome! i am not about harming anything i am not gonna eat. well keep ya posted! i should prolly make another post! its not my 1st fish anymore lol.


----------

